# Bait Trip



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve and i went out this morning to catch some bait for this weekend. But the funny thing is i had a bobber go down, i set hook and said said cool i have a yellow belly. Then it stopped like i ran into a snag, but then we watched the sang start to move towards the middle of the river. It ends up a snapping turtle grabbed the head of the yellow belly and was eating it. this was definately a first for us


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now thats trippy, on a lighter note u dont have to worry about cut bait now its already prepared for u LOL


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea we have video evidence


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

gotta see the vid of this!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont know how to put a video on here


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

u guys going to be down this way this weekend, i havnt hit the gmr in a while so i might try it or some other areas around me this weekend might see u all out and check out the vid if u cant get it loaded, and i aint gotta clue on how to load them, i still gotta get the wifey to let me take the digi out so i can take pics.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nate you have to figure out how to put the video on here. That was the most bizzare thing I have seen while fishing.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

maybe this will work


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

nate the reporter and steve the camera man, thats hiliarous.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think hearing steve breath heavily in the backround from running is hilarious


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

that is because I am fat and out of shape


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> i think hearing steve breath heavily in the backround from running is hilarious



haha ya i noticed this too, thanks for clarifying why


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

that camera picks that sound up pretty good huh. next time I will talk to get the camera so I don't over shadow Nate..lol


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

well u and nate might as well start ur own fishing production now, and post it on youtube.


----------

